# Fluval Spec or Alternative



## RCShevalier (Oct 6, 2015)

I have been considering purchasing a Fluval Spec 5.6 Gallon for some time and I am curious what those of you who have one think about them. 

The cheapest one I've been able to find is $129.99 at Petsmart. This is significantly more expensive than a regular 5 gallon package deal you can find elsewhere, but I am attracted by the built in filter and the lighting which will allow me to have live plants.

Any thoughts or suggestions of alternatives that I should look into?


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*Spec V*

I have a spec v, love it. The way it is built and everything that comes with it pretty much sets you up for an aquarium.

Before you purchase are you getting if for saltwater or freshwater.

I got mine from Petsmart as well and I think I got it for $89.99. It was on sale and I think I had to sign up for the preferred members card which was free.

If you are setting it up for freshwater you will be very limited with what fish you can put in there.

If you are setting up a saltwater you will eventually need a better light.

Here is another option for a tank. It is an all in one tank like the spec v but a little bigger 10g and made very well.

http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Innovative-Marine-NUVO-Aquarium-Fusion-Nano-10.html

If you have any other question like what heater to get and how to do modification on it just ask.

Good luck.


----------



## RCShevalier (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks for the response.

I will have to keep my eyes open to see if it goes on sale. $89.99 sounds a lot better than $129.99.

The plan is to have it as a freshwater aquarium and to stock it with a nice quality betta and maybe a couple shrimp. If the betta ate the ship I wouldn't be upset, but think it would be cool to try.

Is the filter quiet on this tank?


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

If you are setting it up as a FW then it is a perfect tank and light.

As for the pump it is quiet as long as you use the suction cups to keep it stuck on the bottom, if not it will rattle on the sides or glass.

Try looking on kijiji for a used one, or check on this forum.

Good luck


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

RCShevalier said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I will have to keep my eyes open to see if it goes on sale. $89.99 sounds a lot better than $129.99.
> 
> ...


They're on sale at Pj's for $79.99.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm still using the spec v still for a mini Reef. Gotta upgrade the light and pump but I still really like it.


----------



## RCShevalier (Oct 6, 2015)

matti2uude said:


> They're on sale at Pj's for $79.99.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


I am assuming Pj's is PJ Pets? Do you know what location? I phoned the store in Barrie and was told they were still $129.88.


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Kimchi is selling a Fluval Chi 5g that's brand new for $50.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=215442


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

RCShevalier said:


> I am assuming Pj's is PJ Pets? Do you know what location? I phoned the store in Barrie and was told they were still $129.88.


Yes I have an email from them with that price. Send me a pm with your email and I can forward it to you. I called the number and it was pj's head office. I'm sorry I can't be of more help.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

For that price, I'd personally go for a starfire AIO from AI. Will cost a little more, but the starfire glass is worth it IMO . Then pick up a small clip on LED or even a Tertial lamp from IKEA, and you have yourself a wicked setup that will last you years as parts can be swapped or replaced much easier.

But if you're set on the Spec, it isn't too bad, I had the first ones when it first came out, and I know the 5g version is only very slightly different - just longer really..  The light may not be ideal for all plants, but certain easier species and mosses will grow just fine. This is why I would grab an AIO and pick up the light separately, as this would not limit you to anything and would be a lot more versatile long term.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

https://angelfins.ca/index.php?main...d=3168&zenid=0dd34842ffbf607363cc7a293dec2b12

Highly reviewed in Europe but only retailer in Canada I can find.


----------

